# Renting a Quad/ATV in Dubai



## frenchy (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi, I'm looking to rent a couple of ATVs to go ride in the desert, Do you know of any places that rent those. Just looking for a plain simple renting place, that will rent the ATVs by the hour, not a touristy place that includes the arabian diner, camel ride, etc.

thanks


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

There are two or three places on Emirates road, one heading to RAK and two heading back to Dubai. No idea of opening times or a phone number, sorry.


----------

